# Service Dog Law a plain English explanation



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Federal Service Dog Law: A Plain English ExplanationAnything Pawsable

I didn't have time to read the whole thing this morning. It's part 1 of 5.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PapaBravo (Sep 23, 2011)

Makes it pretty clear what the laws are.


----------

